# What cleaning products do you guys use?



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Exterior:
Snow foam = Chemical guys no touch snow foam
Shampoo = Megs Shampoo plus
Wheels = Autosmart smart wheels
APC = G101
Wax = Chemical guys 50/50 or Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro

Interior:
Mats = Megs APC
Dash/vinyl/plastics = Auto Finesse Spritz
Leather = Auto Finesse Hide Cleanser/Conditioner


----------



## bborat (Jun 1, 2012)

Erm I've got one of those auto glym sets (red bag one, that incidentally you get on a good deal if you subscribe to classic and sports car magazine)
I've added to it and it does me , but I'm not a detail,er or anything like that,,


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

exterior = handwash soap and a hi pressure jet. 

Polish machine and meguairs 

Interior = leather polish and handwash soap.


----------



## b33fy (Sep 23, 2009)

Wax = ioncoat naviwax .. really happy with the results


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Snow foam = Megs Hyperwash
Shampoo = Just going to collect some Turtle Wax ICE shampoo
Wheels = Some APC stuff a detailer gave me.
Wax = Swissol (Swiswax) Shield


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

100% genuine pigspunk, allow to haze then buff to a glossy shine


----------



## DriftnStack (Jan 28, 2007)

isub said:


> 100% genuine pigspunk, allow to haze then buff to a glossy shine


:chuckle: lol

Can't beat a good meguiars clay bar after your shampoo


----------



## F4S4N (Sep 22, 2013)

Meguiars shampoo. Smells nice!


----------



## dan4182uk (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm liking Finish Kare FK1000P sealant, seems good on wheels and body. 

It's a synthetic product and very good value for money.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Exterior
Shampoo - Meguiars Gold Class
Cleaner/Sealant - Carlack 68 Nano
Glaze - Poorboys Black Hole
Wax - Collinite 915
Blackwork and trim - Autofinesse Revive

Interior
Trim - Aerospace 303 protectant

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Andy616 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've had great results with Valet Pro - PH Neutral Snow Foam. Doesn't smell to bad either, unlike some.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Exterior
Snowfoam - Autobrite Magifoam (excellent for shifting dirt)
Shampoo - Dodo Juice Born to be Mild
Sealant - Zaino Z2/6/8

Interior
Trim - Aerospace 303 protectant


----------



## frendod (Aug 6, 2013)

I use Autoglym products. They do their work


----------



## sx-si (Jan 11, 2012)

Exterior:
Snow foam = autobright pink snowfoam
Shampoo = Gliptone Wash N Glow 
Wheels = kleers wheel pads (only on the split rims)
APC = Collinite 840 Sapphire Prewax 
Wax = i forgot the name but it smells like coconut and cost me around £70

thats what i tend to use


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Fairy liquid it's nice and gentle on your hands and because you don't have to use as much it lasts longer too. Which is more than can be said for the paintwork.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

if any body is in need of any good quality products i can supply both Swissvax and Auto finesse


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

pwpro said:


> if any body is in need of any good quality products i can supply both Swissvax and Auto finesse


Can you sort out sample pots Paul? I want to try stuff like Best of Show, but don't use wax enough to warrant buying a full pot.


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Just want this bloody rain to stop

Danny


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

wmd_gtr said:


> Can you sort out sample pots Paul? I want to try stuff like Best of Show, but don't use wax enough to warrant buying a full pot.


Swissvax did a run of BOS tester pots recently id give hq a call and see if any are left


----------



## laoniu (Feb 28, 2014)

Polish machine and meguairs


----------

